# Artty's Austrailian Red Claw



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)




----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Very cool little crayfish. What do you feed it? Shrimp?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Dang, that's a monster...ever thought of breeding it?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

very co0l.....i like it....1st i've seen


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

Thanks guys,
Yeah I was wanting to maybe put some females in with him. I've read that red claws do well in a group anyways but I haven't been able to find a good source for females yet. It would be cool to breed him. He is my stud.


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Nice redclaw, still got a fair bit of growing in him yet. They are nice easy yabbies to breed as well, we use babies as feeders over here.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Looks awesome. I had one but he and the other crayfish decided to escape their tanks and have a battle on my kitchen floor. Hope there are no holes in your top because they are escape artists.


----------



## joeytoad83 (Sep 10, 2004)

that things awsome


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

whoa very nice!


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

that thinh is sweet i have to get myself one of them how much did it cost you.


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

Yeah I got found him on Craigslist. He costs me $20 bucks. I think large colorful males like him goes for lots more though.


----------

